# Aristo-Craft Jan-Feb Insider



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Was reading this and a few thoughts came to mind.

It's mentioned that Aristo and REA partnered starting in 1988, but they really partnered in a distribution contract starting in 1984. Strange to cut 4 years of history off, since next year they started licensing some Delton buildings and producing them in plastic.

Of course REA sued some people the next year, and they eventually lost.

The year after that LGB terminated their distribution contract.

Little bits of history.

The Insider goes on to talk about it costing $100k for molds for cars and explains how the goal is 10,000 cars produced to keep the R&D investment to $10 a car.

Next it's mentioned that locomotives cost several times the investment of cars, but it's not quantified. I would guess though that locomotives can carry a greater burden of the R&D since they cost more to the consumer.

It implies that the SW-1 switcher is sort of on hold until they have a larger base of customers.

The thing I don't understand is that no matter what the cost, Aristo cannot sell 100,000 locomotives in one or 2 years, so it's hard to follow the logic.

Another interesting thing is the history of the "Aristo-Craft Railroad Club" and that there was a "Platinum" level membership. Apparently there will be a change in the club to be revealed in the next issue.

Other than the warmed over discussion of how much a mold costs, and a blurb on T shirt and club car for the ECLSTS, and Harry's history of some of the club cars he got since 2001, the rest of the insider was basically the stock on hand list.

I would think that there could be a lot more in this publication, especially since it's not even printed any more. What happened to all the tips and tricks and how-to stuff? 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

"What happened to all the tips and tricks and how-to stuff? 
I think alot of that was back when Ron wenger was doing it and he asked folks for colums. I wrote a number of them but ran out of new "stuff" to talk about Aristo. Last one I did was for Lewis son,,Johnathon? About modifing the wye switch.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I think Marty is right, Greg. You gotta get folks to write the articles. Ron Wenger was really good at writing articles, and encouraging others to do the same. I believe he was a major driving force in making the Insider such a good newsletter.

Ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe some people should volunteer? I'm just surprised that they don't at least solicit some stuff on their site.... 

I have a number of tips but they point out a problem... even though I show how to fix them, maybe that doesn't fit in. 

Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg. 
The problem with showing fixes at a publication from that Co is admitting there is something wrong with the product in the first place. That would never do.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep Marty you have been sluffing off lately. You got plenty of stuff to right about. Later RJD


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

I have not kept up with what's going on with Aristo since I left the Forum several years ago. 

Speaking of Ron Wenger, I hope he's OK; how is he doing? 

-Ted


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, what was your Wye article about? 

Greg


----------

